# Wholesale PVC supply...



## ruskent (Jun 20, 2005)

I am looking to buy pvc pipe whole sale. I'd like to really stock up on all the fittings both sch 20 and 40. I waste a enormous amount of time running out nonstop to get one more fitting.

Does a place exist that I can get pipe and fittings at better pricing? I'd also like to buy sch 40 and 20 4inch by the skid.


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

We buy pipe and fittings mainly from HD Supply Waterworks, formerly known as Hughs Supply and before that Western Utilities. 

You can go to the web link below and see if they have any branches in your location.

http://www.hdsupply.com/waterworks.html

We also buy from HD Fowler, but I know they are not in your area if I remember right. They only have branches in Washington and Oregon.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

HD, stands for home depot, doesn't it? i refuse to buy from a place that sells to the do it yourselfer the same price they sell it to me for.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Have you looked here? http://www.castlewholesalers.com/pvc-tees.html

They say they sell to contractors at below retail.


----------



## Driller1 (Apr 20, 2008)

We buy from Preferred Pump. If there is not one in your area check out well drilling suppliers.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Have you looked here? http://www.castlewholesalers.com/pvc-tees.html
> 
> They say they sell to contractors at below retail.


 
We have a castle here and the pricing is not bad at all. They carry a decent selection of supplies. I go there to stock my van with supplies. 

They sell alot tools and usuallyhave something good on sale every week. If you buy in bulk they will sometimes work out better deals on pricing. Alot of the plumbing, electrical contractors and maintence companies buy supplies from them


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

dayexco said:


> HD, stands for home depot, doesn't it? i refuse to buy from a place that sells to the do it yourselfer the same price they sell it to me for.


The "H Place" did a roll up of a bunch of suppliers including the Hughes chain.

It was a completely separate business unit but I still dropped my purchases with them to almost zero.

Last year the "H Place" sold HD Supply to an investor group. The investor group played hardball and the "H Place" may or may not have taken a hit but they sure didn't get what they were expecting to get for the business.

So it should be just fine to buy from HD Supply. The "H Place" won't profit a dime. They are out of the picture.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

i guess i still don't care....i vision myself desperately needing to get a fitting back to a jobsite....and having 3 DIY'ers in line in front of me looking for a rubber thingie with clamps, i think it's 3-4"...my uncle lars is fixing it for me..


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

dayexco said:


> i guess i still don't care....i vision myself desperately needing to get a fitting back to a jobsite....and having 3 DIY'ers in line in front of me looking for a rubber thingie with clamps, i think it's 3-4"...my uncle lars is fixing it for me..


No way. HD Supply is a wholesaler serving the trades. Locally, there is only one other supply house that does as good a job of respecting the trades. It's a place for pros, not DIYers. The can go to "Blowes" or the "H Place".


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

HD Supply Waterworks a division of HD Supply is the nations largest wholesale distributer of waterworks products.

The story of HD Supply is a funny one and I think the stupidest move ever by a large corporation. And stupid by buying all these construction wholesale companies and then selling them all later at a loss. Home Depot did not even own Hughs Supply for a year before they sold it with the others as a group.

To see a history of company purchases and all the companies that HD Supply is composed of go to the link below or do a web search of the HD supply history.

http://www.mdm.com/stories/whatshotHomeDepot.html


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Kgmz said:


> HD Supply Waterworks a division of HD Supply is the nations largest wholesale distributer of waterworks products.
> 
> The story of HD Supply is a funny one and I think the stupidest move ever by a large corporation. And stupid by buying all these construction wholesale companies and then selling them all later at a loss. Home Depot did not even own Hughs Supply for a year before they sold it with the others as a group.
> 
> ...


Because I have lost no love for the "H place", I grinned when I heard that they took a hit on the sale. Couldn't have happened to a more deserving bunch.

The cool thing is that I felt free to resume doing business with my local HD Supply.


----------



## diggerdude (Jan 11, 2008)

we get all of our pipe and fittings from HD Supply Waterworks also.


----------



## SpecOne (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't buy a whole lot of pipe and fittings, but a buddy of mine does and he buys directly from Lasco (PVC manufacturer). And his volume isn't that great, but he get's SCH 20, 40, and 80 at a great wholesale price and he gets to deal directly with the manufacturer. And if he doesn't have a particular fitting or runs out or short he can get next day shipping.


----------

